# Développement d'un site web sur Apple ! Envie d'y participer ?



## mistergyom (22 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis membre du forum depuis un certain temps mais je continue à suivre l'activité sans forcément y participer souvent.
Je poste un nouveau message aujourd'hui pour vous faire part d'un concept qui me tient à coeur.  J'aimerai en effet développer un nouveau site web. :love:
J'ai déjà une idée assez précise du contenu ainsi que du design du site. Mais j'aurai besoin d'un peu d'aide.  

En fait je recherche des personnes motivées qui seraient d'accord pour se lancer dans le projet avec moi.
L'idée est constituer une petite équipe qui mettrait en place et ensuite ferait vivre le site web.

Sans tout dévoiler, je peux dire que mon projet porte sur l'univers d'Apple mais en traitant l'information de façon différente.  Donc quoi de mieux que d'adresser ma demande sur un site de personnes passionnées. 

Dans un premier temps, nous développerons le graphisme, ainsi que le fonctionnement du site.  Ensuite ce sera le contenu sous forme de news quotidienne mais aussi un podcast hebdomadaire.

Si vous êtes intéressé pour vous lancer dans cette aventure j'attends votre réponse et nous prendrons contact.   La principale qualité à avoir c'est la passion et l'envie de construire un projet en équipe.

Voilà j'espère avoir été assez clair, sans pour autant tout dire sur le fond du projet, je souhaite en effet en discuter avec les personnes réellement intéressées.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Au bar ? :mouais:

Ok.


Wait and see&#8230;


----------



## mistergyom (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4274812 a dit:
			
		

> Au bar ? :mouais:
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...



Non ?


----------



## Nephou (22 Mai 2007)

_ben &#8216;see&#8217;_


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Moi j'veux bien, mais je veux le poste de directeur artistique (J'ai fais les beaux Arts a Vezoul).

Ambiance d&#233;cal&#233;e garantie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Et la thune ?
Parce que, vu d'ici, ça sent un peu la demande de bénévole super motivés payés en "réalisation personnelle" et "ça fera bien sur ton CV"...

Mais je peux te proposer un nom, un site avec des news sur Apple, attend...
AppleGénération ?

Bon, sérieux, bonne chance à toi.


----------



## mistergyom (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4274847 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien, mais je veux le poste de directeur artistique (J'ai fais les beaux Arts a Vezoul).
> 
> Ambiance décalée garantie



Hey pourquoi pas  envoi moi un mp avec ton mail pour qu'on en discute !



PonkHead a dit:


> Et la thune ?
> Parce que, vu d'ici, ça sent un peu la demande de bénévole super motivés payés en "réalisation personnelle" et "ça fera bien sur ton CV"...
> 
> Mais je peux te proposer un nom, un site avec des news sur Apple, attend...
> ...



ah déjà la question de la "thune" ! 
ben oui c'est "bénévole" déjà l'hébergement coutera (je m'en charge) après c'est de la passion... si pas faut pas se lancer!   Je ne peux donc promettre aucune compensation financière mais pq pas ... si ça marche bien 
Après pour j'ai bien dis que c'était pas un "simple site de news" ...  !!
merci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai une id&#233;e pour le nom, d&#233;pose vite le nom de domaine !!!

www.macgenerationmaisenmieux.com

Ou encore&#8230;
www.mac4ever.com tiens&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

Bon c'est juste une &#233;preuve mais d&#233;ja on sent le g&#233;nie cr&#233;atif en moi.

apr&#232;s moultes heures pass&#233; sur mon avatar, voici le logo du futur site de notre ami avec les pr&#233;couleurs :









On tiens le concept BackCat la, je le sens ces choses l&#224;.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4274908 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une idée pour le nom, dépose vite le nom de domaine !!!
> 
> www.macgenerationmaisenmieux.com




Ah non ça existe déjà ça. 
Ca s'appelle informatiquefacile



Hi hi hou ha!


----------



## Macintosh83 (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
c'est bien de vouloir garder un effet de surprise mais pour que quelqu'un soit interessé faudrait peut-être en dire un peu plus  Tu veux des gens motivés mais tu ne présente même pas une idée ou ton nouveau "concept" des sites de news...
Essai d'en dire un peu plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Oh le grincheux !!! Mais naaaaannn ! Nous on n'a besoin de rien ! On est d&#233;j&#224; au taquet !!! Hop hop hop !!!

Bassou et moi, on va te le faire ton concept, tu peux continuer &#224; regarder  On te fic&#232;le le truc et on te l'envoie  Tu penses ! Depuis le temps qu'on se fat chier ici, on en a des plans pour am&#233;liorer le bousin.

Puis attends  Encore deux trois dessins, et tu vas voir : Bobby va se joindre &#224; nous et t'auras le trio gagnant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Et ... y'aura un bar dans le bousin ?
Non parce que hein ... faut pas déconner avec les concepts.


----------



## mistergyom (22 Mai 2007)

Bien bien ! 
Très productif tout ça 
Nan sérieux je pensais rencontrer des gens plus intéressants...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

mistergyom a dit:


> Nan sérieux je pensais rencontrer des gens plus intéressants...:mouais:


???
Ben merde, alors !
T'as déjà un comptable_qui_veut_se_barrer_avec_la_caisse, deux créatifs pleins de couleurs, une autruche alcolique et un truc orange qu'on sait pas encore trop bien à quoi ça sert, mais on cherche, on va trouver !

C'est pas interressant, ça ?


----------



## mistergyom (22 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ???
> Ben merde, alors !
> T'as déjà un comptable_qui_veut_se_barrer_avec_la_caisse, deux créatifs pleins de couleurs, une autruche alcolique et un truc orange qu'on sait pas encore trop bien à quoi ça sert, mais on cherche, on va trouver !
> 
> C'est pas interressant, ça ?



Biensûr 
Qu'est ce qu'il manque encore ?
... Un codeur php de 90 piges qui a fait ses études pendant la guerre ... :rateau:
Après on s'y met


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Mai 2007)

Ben moi si je peux pas y faire le modo cool je refuse tout colla*ba*rotion

Par contre toute collation serait le bienvenue 

Y'en a qui postent ici, ils savent pas dans quoi ils tombent


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

Et moi, je peux aider pour le contenu ... J'ai tout un garage &#224; vider, tu vas voir, &#231;a fait un max de contenu ! 


Euh ... Sinon, j'ai pas aper&#231;u un truc dans la liste des forums ? Attends, comment &#231;a s'appelle ? D&#233;ballage  ou est B ? Nan ! c'est pas &#231;a ... D&#233;veloppement web ! Voil&#224;, c'est &#231;a !

T'avais pas vu ?


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mai 2007)

Alors moi je veux bien  mais je sais rien faire....

....enfin si dessiner des mol&#233;cules de chimie....
...et aussi ben c'est tout 

Voila je veux bien faire partie de www.macgenerationmaisenbeaucoupmieuxquactuellement.com



edit : le "faite un don" paypal doit &#234;tre dirig&#233; vers mon compte


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

mistergyom a dit:


> Biensûr
> Qu'est ce qu'il manque encore ?
> ... Un codeur php de 90 piges qui a fait ses études pendant la guerre ... :rateau:
> Après on s'y met


Vas-y&#8230; crache dans la soupe et prends toi au s&#233;rieux. Y'a rien de tel pour se faire sortir d'un bar


----------



## fredintosh (22 Mai 2007)

mistergyom a dit:


> Bien bien !
> Très productif tout ça
> Nan sérieux je pensais rencontrer des gens plus intéressants...:mouais:



C'est ta démarche qui n'est pas bonne, je pense. Pour que la mayonnaise prenne, il ne suffit pas de faire une annonce à la population et d'espérer une vague de candidatures spontanées. Et si tu en reçois, tu risques peut-être d'être déçu ensuite par les gens qui t'auront contacté.

Fais toi d'abord des amis sur ce forum (ou un autre), apprends à connaître les gens sur qui tu penses pouvoir compter et qui ont les compétences ou les mêmes envies que toi, et ensuite propose-leur individuellement une collaboration. Ça me paraît plus naturel, aussi bien pour toi que pour eux.
Ou bien commence à développer le site tout seul, et ensuite, si le concept plaît, tu auras naturellement des propositions de collaboration.
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'un conseil, tu fais ce que tu veux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et si tu en reçois, tu risques peut-être d'être déçu ensuite par les gens qui t'auront contacté.




Attends, là...
En une page il a déjà la crème de la crème! 

Comment veux tu qu'il fasse mieux?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Ouais ! Je suis d'accord. Qu'il commence par se d&#233;brouiller tout seul, et qu'il arr&#234;te de chercher des gens int&#233;ressants dans les bars.

PS : Jaco Pastorius est mort le cr&#226;ne fracass&#233; par le patron de bar &#224; qui il avait mal parl&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275135 a dit:
			
		

> qu'il arrête de chercher des gens intéressants dans les bars.


Plaît-il ?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attends, là...
> En une page il a déjà la crème de la crème!
> 
> Comment veux tu qu'il fasse mieux?


Je pense qu'il en manque encore quelques uns  (ça ne saurait tarder ?), mais c'est vrai que c'est une équipe qui aurait de la gueule.   

Bon, je ne suis pas sûr que le concep initial du site soit conservé in fine, mais qu'importe ! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (22 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pla&#238;t-il ?





Mais de rien...   S'il pouvait juste ratisser et emmener avec lui certains...(Edit : et certaines. N'oublions pas la parit&#233.  :rateau:


----------



## tbr (22 Mai 2007)

Ma faible contribution en nombre de posts pourrait &#234;tre largement compens&#233;e par ma large propension &#224; aligner des dizaines de lignes pour ne rien dire. 
Comment &#231;a, je flood ? 

Ainsi donc, je pourrais (peut-&#234;tre ?) remplir ton site... de vide, puisque je ne sais m&#234;me pas de quoi tu veux parler.


Sinon, d'accord avec fredintosh : fais tes preuves. On verra bien si... ou pas.

Bon courage et ne te laisse pas emporter.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ?


Ouais, ben si &#231;a tombe, il n'a pas de probl&#232;me de taille avec on p&#233;nis, et dans le m&#234;me mouvement, pas besoin de toi&#8230; Ah !
Ben oui&#8230;

Forc&#233;ment, se sp&#233;cialiser, &#231;a fait du comp&#233;tent, mais &#231;a fait aussi s'accumuler la poussi&#232;re


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Niveau contenu, outre l'aspect graphique que BackCat, Bobby et moi g&#233;reront sans soucis, je peux sans probl&#232;me garnir, voir m&#234;me tartiner le site des "bonnes recettes VeZouLiennes de Mamie Turlutte" (Edition Num41, en vente dans tous les plombiers-zingueurs).

Avec &#231;a, c'est du costaud &#224; lire.


----------



## tbr (23 Mai 2007)

Ben voilà, tu as ton comité (de rédaction) au complet. "Yapuka", comme on dit. Reste à toi à partager les rôles.

En revanche, je ne sais pas trop si ton concept (?) sera respecté. Mais, après tout, le fun serait justement qu'on...

Bon. Stop. 

Alors, tu veux parler de quoi dans ton site fédérateur ?


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

Ne les écoute pas, ce sont des jaloux. Tiens, cadeau : ca va cartonner. Des couleurs joyeuses, un graphisme novateur:






Si tu veux un conseil : propose un poste d'administrateur a Macinside, tu auras déjà un membre, à coup sur !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275176 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben si ça tombe, il n'a pas de problème de taille avec on pénis, et dans le même mouvement, pas besoin de toi Ah !
> Ben oui
> 
> Forcément, se spécialiser, ça fait du compétent, mais ça fait aussi s'accumuler la poussière


 
Quand on n'a pas un petit pénis la poussière s'y accumule, c'est ça que tu veux dire ?

Ca se discute...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne les écoute pas, ce sont des jaloux. Tiens, cadeau : ca va cartonner. Des couleurs joyeuses, un graphisme novateur:
> (...)


Comme ton avatar.... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Discutons-en donc. Mais je tiens &#224; dire en pr&#233;ambule, que non, ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2007)

Je trouve quand m&#234;me que le graphisme propos&#233; par Bassman &#233;tait plus frais, plus color&#233; que celui de l'Amok...

On sent le site fait par de jeunes espoirs pleins d'enthousiasme. La fine fleur &#224; venir du web 2.0 quoi.
Alors que bon, la bani&#232;re d'Amok, pardon : ce m&#233;lange d&#233;gueulasse de bleu et d'orange, l&#224;, je ne sais pas d'ou &#231;a sort, mais on aurait pas pu faire pire. 

nan nan les mecs, si vous voulez que je fasse les &#233;ditos biannuels de notre nouveau site, il faut que le graphisme me plaise, sinon il faudra vous passer de mes services! 

H&#233; oui! Avoir un Bobby dans l'&#233;quipe est un atout de choix, mais &#231;a peut se retourner contre vous si vous me salopez le boulot, vous &#234;tes pr&#233;venus! 



EDIT : A ce propos, il faudrait des rubriques personnalis&#233;es plut&#244;t que de b&#234;tes sous-forums comme ailleurs.
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; des id&#233;es :
- "*la pustule vous r&#233;pond*" _(Pour tous ceux qui veulent s'esclaffer en lisant plein de super vannes bourr&#233;es d'humour glac&#233; et sophistiqu&#233_
- *"Le troll vous explose &#224; medal of honor"* _(Pour tous ceux qui aiment perdre 14 heures d'affil&#233;e et deux corn&#233;es devant leur &#233;cran)_
- *"Le chaton vous renvoie chier"*_ (Tu en as marre d'&#234;tre inscrit et tu veux un effacement de compte? Fais-le en t'amusant!)_
- *"Le Ponk vous pourrit votre avatar"* _(Marre des avatars communs et ennuyeux? Venez passer commande!)_


Bon, apr&#232;s, les phrases d'accroches et les titres de rubriques, &#231;a se bosse, hein, c'est du vite fait l&#224;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Jce mélange dégueulasse de bleu et d'orange, là, je ne sais pas d'ou ça sort, mais on aurait pas pu faire pire.



Ouais, je trouve que t'as raison, la  D'ailleurs, l'orange, ça devrait être interdit


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ne les écoute pas, ce sont des jaloux. Tiens, cadeau : ca va cartonner. Des couleurs joyeuses, un graphisme novateur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon très cher Amok,

Tu sais bien l'estime que j'ai pour toi, mais je ne peux te laisser proposer ceci. C'est un topic de professionnels ici, pas pour amateur.

J'ai bien conscience que tu essayes de bien faire, ça se voit, il y a de l'envie dans ton essai. Mais non, tu n'es pas un pro du graphisme, laisse faire ceux dont c'est le métier.


Par contre, je t'enjoins dès que le site sera en ligne à m'envoyer une de tes photos prises avec ton jetable, que je me ferais un plaisir de mettre en édito avec une dissert' de rezba sur la migration des Pétoncles d'asie du sud est.


----------



## matthieu2278 (23 Mai 2007)

Ca m'interesse aussi... Je suis en train de faire quelques site, mais toute expérience est bonne à prendre... 

Fais moi le savoir en MP qu'on en parle.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4275504 a dit:
			
		

> Mon tr&#232;s cher Amok,
> 
> Tu sais bien l'estime que j'ai pour toi, mais je ne peux te laisser proposer ceci. C'est un topic de professionnels ici, pas pour amateur.
> 
> ...




Ouais enfin, faut encore qu'on en parle, parce que si on commence direct par &#231;a, on va en chier pour redresser le cap. Moi, je vois plut&#244;t &#231;a pour la version fun du 1er Avril 2008&#8230;
non ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Je pensais plut&#244;t &#224; &#231;a pour la f&#234;te des vieux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; des id&#233;es :
> - "*la pustule vous r&#233;pond*" _(Pour tous ceux qui veulent s'esclaffer en lisant plein de super vannes bourr&#233;es d'humour glac&#233; et sophistiqu&#233_
> - *"Le troll vous explose &#224; medal of honor"* _(Pour tous ceux qui aiment perdre 14 heures d'affil&#233;e et deux corn&#233;es devant leur &#233;cran)_
> - *"Le chaton vous renvoie chier"*_ (Tu en as marre d'&#234;tre inscrit et tu veux un effacement de compte? Fais-le en t'amusant!)_
> - *"Le Ponk vous pourrit votre avatar"* _(Marre des avatars communs et ennuyeux? Venez passer commande!)_



Tiens j'en ai d'autres : 

- *"Prenez votre tongue avec macinside"* _(Avec des jolies photos de vomis de fin de soir&#233;e sur tes chaussures toutes neuves)_
- *"Je clignote et je vous enmerde"* _(Un thread d&#233;di&#233; &#224; l'homme de Rennes, &#224; la flute irlandaise ...)_
- *"Fraise ou framboise pour le coulis de la glace"* _(fil intropectif anim&#233; par St John Perse sur la question de la difficult&#233; des choix de la vie de tous les jours)_
- *"Est ce que je suis belle ?" *_(Une galerie d'autoportrait de nioube fille, paiement paypal pour les gar&#231;ons : juste voir 35 euros/an + 4,5 euros le commentaire)_


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ce m&#233;lange d&#233;gueulasse de bleu et d'orange, l&#224;, je ne sais pas d'ou &#231;a sort, mais on aurait pas pu faire pire.



Comment en une phase perdre :

- Toute possibilit&#233; d'&#234;tre un jour mod&#233;rateur (voyages dans les iles, bouffes gratos lors des AE, stages suisses de remise en forme et voiture de fonction)
- Toute mansu&#233;tude &#224; l'&#233;gard de posts hors sujets, m&#234;me de tr&#232;s peu
- Toute possibilit&#233; de pouvoir un jour faire la bise &#224; Bengilli
- La chance de voir en vrai l'Amok remuer la queue en le croisant.


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme ton avatar.... :style:



Je n'ai rien compris, et vu le nombre de pages &#224; se fader pour un inter&#234;t final que je subodore plus que moyen (l'habitude du bar, excusez moi !)...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris, et vu le nombre de pages à se fader pour un interêt final que je subodore plus que moyen (l'habitude du bar, excusez moi !)...


Tu es en course pour l'avatar le plus moche...  
Je t'ai inscrit d'office à ce concours....   :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris, et vu le nombre de pages &#224; se fader pour un inter&#234;t final que je subodore plus que moyen (l'habitude du bar, excusez moi !)...


C'est con de pas lire !! Ici m&#234;me, j'ai parl&#233; de toi et de _choses_ te concernant, et qui plus est, en rose


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275757 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con de pas lire !! Ici m&#234;me, j'ai parl&#233; de toi et de _choses_ te concernant, *et qui plus est, en rose*



En *tutu* rose, pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis 




EDIT : Mince, j'ai confondu, c'&#233;tait Patoch, Chaton, lui &#233;tait juste au dessus en tablier de cuisine :rose:

:rateau:


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2007)

Pour le nom du site, le choix ne manque pas.

Macaération

Macvénération

Macexécration

Macsidération

Macaltération

Macopération

Macdégénération


... et bien d'autres comme Macmacération ou Macmémèration...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Nan, nan. On a d&#233;j&#224; statu&#233; sur le nom. Par contre, pour attirer encore plus de lecteurs, promis, on te garde un coin "po&#233;sie absconse"&#8230; Si tu as un pote pour t'aider au niveau du contenu, surtout, n'h&#233;site pas, hein ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275853 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan. On a d&#233;j&#224; statu&#233; sur le nom. Par contre, pour attirer encore plus de lecteurs, promis, on te garde un coin "po&#233;sie absconse"&#8230; Si tu as un pote pour t'aider au niveau du contenu, surtout, n'h&#233;site pas, hein ?


Et le coin s'appellera... Mac&#233;ration....


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2007)

Tiens, à propos, je veux bien me charger de la partie métaphysique du site.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

M&#233;taphysique ? 4 syllabes&#8230; Pas vendeur. 

Il reste "slip ou string, jouer d'un instrument &#224; vent et &#224; cordes &#224; l'&#232;re du num&#233;rique". C'est ce que j'ai de plus approchant&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (23 Mai 2007)

Impossible mon chaton, toutes les rubriques "Truc ou Bidule" ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;serv&#233;es pour StJohnTruk.

Les dilemmes, c'est sa sp&#233;cialit&#233;


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4275871 a dit:
			
		

> M&#233;taphysique ? 4 syllabes&#8230; Pas vendeur.
> 
> Il reste "slip ou string, jouer d'un instrument &#224; vent et &#224; cordes &#224; l'&#232;re du num&#233;rique". C'est ce que j'ai de plus approchant&#8230;



Non, l&#224; c'est moins dans mes cordes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

'Tain&#8230; T'es difficile ! Y'a encore "Tongue ou Tonga, une corde pour s&#233;parer les os", qui pourrait &#234;tre assorti d'une interview du sp&#233;cialiste Maquy-les-bons-tuyaux&#8230; Avec &#231;a, c'est succ&#232;s, gloire et glamour assur&#233;s au prochain fesse-tival de St Jean Pied de Porc.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, là c'est moins dans mes cordes



Je peux me charger des grosses caisses dans slipàmémé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Mai 2007)

Ca prend forme les enfants, &#231;a prend forme! 

Il manque une rubrique "Calcule ta charge avec Patoch" quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Bon&#8230; il est o&#249; le ouaibemaistre l&#224; ? Faut qu'on cause honoraires maintenant. Parce que bon. On sera pas pay&#233;, mais faut quand m&#234;me qu'on ait des compensations. Style droit de cuissage, ou ce genre de choses&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mai 2007)

Et ma rubrique sur les PC alors elle est ou ??


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Mai 2007)

J'aurai une nouvelle recrue pour seconder macinside


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors que bon, la banière d'Amok, pardon : ce mélange dégueulasse de bleu et d'orange, là, je ne sais pas d'ou ça sort, mais on aurait pas pu faire pire.



C'est l'influence de l'Avant-garde suisse


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

Il faut un sous forum "Rendez-vous", pour la fusion !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut un sous forum "Rendez-vous", pour la fusion !


Ahhhhhhhh, la fusion froide ! Un autre miracle Suisse&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut un sous forum "Rendez-vous", pour la fusion !



Pour la location du yatch c'est fichu. D'ailleurs, on aurait pu les prévenir que le canal Cannes/Léman c'est pas encore construit.


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ahhhhhhhh, la fusion froide ! Un autre miracle Suisse&#8230;



Froide, froide, c'est vite dit ! D'apr&#232;s Web'O, &#224; chaque AES il y a des chaudes. 
C'est peut &#234;tre pour ca qu'il veut faire son propre site, le lascar : il sait &#224; quel point ca bouleverse une vie, surtout nocturne, d'&#234;tre rouge ou vert. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Dans la version qu'il m'avait donn&#233;e, il avait parl&#233; de _chaud&#226;sses_&#8230;  je subodore une diff&#233;rence s&#233;mantique sensible, mais peut-&#234;tre pourrait-il nous expliquer pourquoi il a choisi des termes diff&#233;rents avec toi&#8230;


----------



## tbr (24 Mai 2007)

Ce qui est amusant  enfin, faut pas non plus s'étendre des plombes et tourner en rond sur les mêmes vannes , c'est qu'on a réussi à remplir 4 pages... avec du vide. 

L'auteur de ce fil n'intervient plus parce qu'il est peut-être en train de prendre en note toutes les suggestions qu'on lui a faite ici. Préparez les factures, les thunes arrivent.

Bon, on se fiche un peu de son truc mais  je me fais l'avocat du diable  si ça se trouve, son site va être génial... grâce à nos contributions, géniales aussi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Vu les contributeurs, il peut que &#234;tre g&#233;nial son site de merde.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

D'ailleurs, autant j'ai pu avoir l'air circonspect au d&#233;but, que l&#224;, maintenant, j'y crois &#224; mort, moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Attends, on se tue &#224; le r&#233;p&#233;ter depuis 4 pages...
T'arrive que maintenant, toi?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Ben c'est &#224; dire qu'avec tes id&#233;es &#224; la con aussi&#8230; j'ai pas d&#251; &#234;tre le seul &#224; douter :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4276518 a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est &#224; dire qu'avec tes id&#233;es &#224; la con aussi&#8230; j'ai pas d&#251; &#234;tre le seul &#224; douter :mouais:


MES id&#233;es &#224; la con??? 

H&#233; ho l&#224; h&#233; ho, &#231;a va l&#224; h&#233;, ho!
Qui qu'a eu l'id&#233;e de faire un site &#224; la con? 
C'est moi p't&#234;t?

Ben nan!
Ben voil&#224;!
Moi je m'&#233;vertue &#224; faire vivre une id&#233;e poucrate, et c'est sur moi que &#231;a retombe! Bravo!

C'est quand m&#234;me pas de ma faute si Amok a dessin&#233; une banni&#232;re de merde!


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

On se demande sinc&#232;rement si tu l'a pas souffl&#233; a Amok pour foutre la merde quand meme...

Et pis rien ne prouve que l'auteur du futur site (dont il nous doit les dividendes et autres parts des revenus) ce soit pas un double pseudo a toi.

Vais mettre Benjamin sur le coup tiens.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276549 a dit:
			
		

> _(gnagna conneries)_dont il nous doit les dividendes et autres parts des revenus_(gnagna conneries)_




A ce propos, je suis un peu à sec en ce moment...

Ya moyen de négocier une avance sur les royalties?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Pareil, &#231;a m'arrangerait bien 

Je lui ai envoy&#233; un RIB par MP


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ce propos, je suis un peu &#224; sec en ce moment...


 
Tu veux une bouteille de *Cristaline*&#169;?    

C'est bon... Je sort...


----------

